# cheered me up!



## gavroche (23 Oct 2011)

After the rugby, I went for ride which included going round the Great Orme in Llandudno for those who know it. On my way up, as I was passing this woman walking she shouted:"it' s all downhill on the other side love!' That really cheered me up. Did 23 miles all together.


----------



## mr Mag00 (23 Oct 2011)

nice!


----------



## superbadger (26 Oct 2011)

I have walked round there but havn't had the chance 2 go with the bike yet...


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2011)




----------

